# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  smib pelene

## Dia

> cure, imate nove domaće pelene
> http://www.smib.net/product_info.php...e79021590f5ae2


bas su cool

----------


## Janoccka

A gle cijene....  :shock:

----------


## ina66

coccinella - koliko znam, ima običnih i AIO. za ove druge ne znam jesu li odmah u ponudi
janoccka - jel' to puno ili malo?

----------


## Janoccka

Meni prekopuno....

----------


## coccinella

ina66, daj još malo informacija. 
Tko je proizvođač?
Je li ovo cijena za AIO ili za fitted?

----------


## Janoccka

Meni se ne čini da su to AIO  :/

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Meni se pelene ne čine akupe, ali mi je glupo ono 50kn za do vrata. Pa nisu na Aljasci. I rado bih malo opisa o materijalu, pelenu slikanu na modelu itd.

Hoćemo li napisati jednu zajednički zahtjev kamarisu da ne stavlja dodatke, uz priložene sličice djece sa izvitoperenim ušima na pelenama...  :Grin:  

marinna, vrlo lijepo i temeljito.

----------


## ina66

coccinella - proizvođač je firma Mame i bebe  :Smile: 
na slici su obične, fitted, a AIO će biti u skoroj budućnosti (tako kaže proizvođač)

cijena dostave je takva kakva je (nisam sigurna je li HPexpres ili Overseas - ja sam naručene priče dobila Overseasom)

----------


## ina66

zaboravih napisati - u ponudi će biti od petka, 14-og, a za detalje ćete ipak morati kontaktirati SMIB.net

----------


## Dia

a da otvorimo novu temu o novim pelenama   :Razz:  
ovo je ipak o kamarisu, pa da i druge mame vide

----------


## coccinella

Ne mogu skužiti veličinu ove pelene  :? ?

----------


## coccinella

Ups   :Embarassed:  ,  sad sam tek vidjela po drukerima da je one size pelena.
Baš lijepo izgleda.   :Smile:

----------


## marinna

> a da otvorimo novu temu o novim pelenama   
> ovo je ipak o kamarisu, pa da i druge mame vide


yes, dia.
na slici su lijepe!

----------


## Webmama

aha, sad sam vidjela za dostavu - imate nekoliko opcija ili overseasom sto je skuplje ili predracunom pa 35 kuna ili ako se naruci jedna pelena 15 kuna za male narudjbe...

----------


## coccinella

Stvarno, zašto je tako skupo?
Kada se šalje poštom, paket do 5 kg se plaća 14,40 kn.

Za jednu pelenu bi bilo najviše 7 kn u koverti.  :?

----------


## Webmama

zato sto s ebojim poslati obicnom postom da negdje ne nestane, a slanje preporucenom automatski poskupljuje cijelu stvar. Znam da je skupo, ali zato postoje razne varijente i dogovori  :Wink:

----------


## Paula

A ne postoji mogučnost da sami podignemo? Popusti za gotovinu ili veće količine? Ili neki start paket tipa Kamaris?

----------


## coccinella

Daj malo informacija i o coveru. Na web stranici se uopće ne vidi kako idu veličine.  :?

----------


## Webmama

Postoji i mogucnost da podignete , a biti ce i start paketi naravno  :Smile: 

Ovo su sad najave, pa zato nema puno informacija o samim pelenama i velicinama i sastavu. 

Zastitne:

Ja doma imam (i ovo fotkano) dvojku, sad moram pitati nasu dizajnericu kako tu idu velicine - vjerojatno po godinama - budemo napisale u svakom slucaju na stranice

----------


## Dia

zanima me jel netko vec kupovao?

zanima me dal se moze kupiti, a da se ne registriras kao kupac

i nigdje ne mogu naci o troskovima dostave

----------


## Webmama

Mozes naruciti telefonom  8) 

Imas raznih opcija dostave, a mozes i sama podignuti. Najniza dostava pocinje vec od 15 kuna po komadu.

I mene zanima jel vec netko isprobao?

----------


## Dia

negdje sam procitala da netko ima cover  :?  ak se dobro sjecam

ok, probat cu telefonom, nadam se da je broj na webu

----------


## Ivček

Ja naručila i cover i pelene i nosiljku-pouch. Kod pelena mi je super gumica oko struka, a jedina zamjerka mi je što nema patent za spajanje čička, ali dobro, zaljepim čičke i preokrenem pelenu pa je ok. 
Cover je super, preslatki su narančasti drukeri, ali treba paziti na veličinu. Naime Maxu je njegov premali, uzeli smo dvojku (12-24 mjeseca), Max  ima 6 mjeseci i taman mu je na zadnje drukere, znači kratko ćemo ga koristiti, nikako do 12 ili 24 mjeseca. Probali smo i jedinicu (6-12 mj. ) uopće ne ide na njega ni bez pelene. Ako netko treba taj nekorišteni cover za 50 kn nek javi. E da, nosiljka mi je super.

----------


## an

Pozdrav!   :Smile:  
Ivcek, slobodno se javi Webici i posalji joj natrag cover, ona ce ti ga sigurno rado zamijeniti!

A za cicak, super radis kad ih peres! Namjerno je izostavljen taj dodatak.

 :Smile:

----------


## Ivček

To bi bilo super ali ne znam da li će htjeti za mjesec dana kad se ja vraćam s mora.

----------


## Webmama

Oce, oce, htjeti ce   :Laughing:

----------


## Ivček

Ma ti si zakon :D , no kod mene danas u posjeti bio jedan preslatki bebač i nisam mogla drugo nego mu ih pokloniti. Hvala svejedno.

----------


## Webmama

OK, onda ovak, ako hoces nove, mozes ih dobiti bez troskova dostave, moze  :Wink:

----------


## Ivček

:Wink:  ma super, naručujem kad se vratim s mora.

----------


## Webmama

Razmisljala sam kako da vas malo razveselim i evo  :Wink: 

http://www.smib.net/product_info.php...fa453d96307133

----------


## Arijana

Ja bih, ja bih  :D 

A koja je veličina za bebu od 8,5 mj. tešku 10,5 kg i dugu 73-74cm

----------


## Dia

mene zanima do kad idu zastitne 0
mi imamo skoro 4 kg i 50 cm
pa me zanima do kad bi ih mogli nositi ili da uzmemo odmah br 1

i moze na pp broj tel od ducana, nisam ga nasla na stranici
hvala

----------


## Arijana

Iskopirano s njihove stranice;

Veličina 

O: 0 – 6 mj. 
1:  6 – 12 mj. 
2:  12 – 24 mj. 
3: 24 mj. ....

----------


## Dia

_Veličina 

O: 0 – 6 mj. 
1:  6 – 12 mj. 
2:  12 – 24 mj. 
3: 24 mj. .... 
Ovaj prikaz veličina je samo okviran. 

Veličina br. 2 je veličina je s kojom ćete najmanje pogriješiti jer ju većina beba nosi najdulje. Neke bebe nikad ne trebaju veličinu br. 3. 
Veličinu 0 i 1 mnoge bebe brzo prerastu._

pise i ovo

----------


## an

Aha, imate i ovo:

POMOC PRI IZBORU VELICINE ZAŠTITNIH GACICA



velicina	opseg trbuscica u cm
     0	    33 – 45
     1	    36 – 48
     2	    42 – 52 
     3	    46 -  ... 



Velicine se preklapaju u struku.
Ali, manja velicina podrazumijeva manji izrez oko nozica i krace gacice.

Prije narucivanja izmjerite bebin trbuscic. Guma je rastezljiva pa napunjen trbuscic nece uzrokovati nikakvo zarezivanje gumice u kozu ako gacice inace odgovaraju bebi.

Drukerima se velicina podesava za tri međuvelicine u struku i oko nožica. Kopčati se može paralelno ili dijagonalno što ovisi o potrebama vaše bebe.

Ako vam, nakon svih ovih mjerenja veličina ipak ne odgovara, možete ju zamijeniti. NE ZABORAVITE da vam možemo zamijeniti samo NEOPRANE zaštitne gaćice. Zato se prije prvog pranja uvjerite da je veličina koju ste izabrali ona koja vašoj bebi doista treba.



 8) 

 :Smile:

----------


## an

Malo je cudno napisano ali ono ispod velicine su brojevi velicine na koje su se nagurali centimetri oko trbuscica   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## meda

ja narucila promo paket, najvise zbog zastitnih, i teta danas donijela k meni doma jer joj je bilo blizu:D 

super je pelena, neke zive boje, i nije toliko glomazna kao kamarisova iako je one size, a ima i dodatne drukere da se namjesti velicina oko nogica. meni se cine ok, javim vise kad ih isprobamo. i gacice su zgodne i nisu mu velike, sto je najvaznije  :Smile:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Meni su ok, ali malo previše grube oko nožica zbog prošivenosti. K tome, malena ima godinu dana i nepunih 11kg, a pelene su oko nogica na posljednjim drukerićima. 
Smeta me i cijena dostave, značajno poskupljuje pelenu.

----------


## Arijana

Ovca, koji si broj naručila?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Pelene su one size, pa nema velike filozofije. Ja imam puno svakakvih pelena, pa je ne guli čitav dan. A i polubezpelenašimo. S vremenom će vjerojatno lastik i malo popustiti.
No, da preciziram; prvi puta kad sam joj obukla oko nogica su nastale crvene izguljene crte. Pelena ima dva niza drukera; oko trbuha joj sad odgovaraju predzadnji, a oko nogica zadnji drukeri. 
Preporučila bih Mamama i bebama da završni sloj flanela ne prošivaju, već da bude gol - kako bi prekrio 'guze' od drukera i nabore od lastika.
Inače, da se razumijemo, pelena lijepo stoji i lako se stavlja /nama jaaaaako značajno/.

----------


## Arijana

Ovca i janje, pa je li to taj promo paket ili...? Ja sam shvatila da su tu bar jedne zaštitne gačice kad traže veličinu i jedne platnene.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ne, ne, nije riječ o promo-paketu, već o peleni samoj. Odmah sam naručila dvije za probu jer mi muku mučimo s oblačenjem pelene, dijete nam je anarhističke prirode - nije divljakuša, ali ima čvrstu ideju o svojoj slobodi. Mislim, ni čarapice joj ne smijemo staviti /ne sada, dok je bilo hladno po zimi i na proljeće/. Kamaris teško obučemo, to je aktivnost za nekoliko ljudi, neću sada opisivati. Imamo neke pelene na drukere i tako je ipak lakše. 
To je ujedno razlog zašto nabavljam pelene samo određenih formacija. I sada sam, off topic, takve počela i sama šivati.
Valjda je sada razjašnjeno     :Smile: !

----------


## TeddyBearz

OiJ, jesi probala ME Sandy's? One se mogu navući kao gaćice.

----------


## sandra23

Molim , molim bilo koga da mi napiše linkove za te platnene pelene koje izvana naručujete. Ja sam buduća mama koja je prvo htjela pampers , pa sam pročitala o platnenima i oduševila se , pa sam onda pročitala i probleme sa platnenima i sad stvarno ne znam više. Pomagajte!

----------


## Dia

> Molim , molim bilo koga da mi napiše linkove za te platnene pelene koje izvana naručujete. Ja sam buduća mama koja je prvo htjela pampers , pa sam pročitala o platnenima i oduševila se , pa sam onda pročitala i probleme sa platnenima i sad stvarno ne znam više. Pomagajte!


imas puno linkova na 
koje kupiti i narucivanje pelena sa neta
najbolje je da tamo pogledas

----------


## Webmama

Evo mene  :Wink: 

Promo paketi su napravljeni kao novi modeli pelena + cover, jer stalno radimo na poboljsanju pelena. Da razjasnim promo paket  :Smile: 

Bas mi je zao da zarezuju bebi nogice, ali stvarno nam se nitko jos nije zalio na to, to mi je prva vijest  :Sad: 

Meni je drago da cujem povratne informacije jer se samo tako mozemo poboljsavati.

----------


## Snulko

> Promo paketi su napravljeni kao novi modeli pelena + cover, jer stalno radimo na poboljsanju pelena


Zanima me da li se ti novi, poboljsani modeli pelena mogu dobiti samo kroz ove male promo pakete, ili i kroz onaj veliki start paket (25 pelena i sve ostalo), jer me ova druga opcija vise zanima (veliki paket)

----------


## sis

I nas :D

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Evo još ću dodati da se i drukeri utiskuju, ostaju krugovi kad se pelene skinu. Pliz, stavite još jedan sloj preko, to bi klincima stvarno moglo smetati jer su plastika i koža u gadnom kontaktu.

TB, za sada sretno kročimo kroz naš pelenaški život i s 'domaćim' rješenjima... a to bi se dalo i sašiti.

----------


## Webmama

Pa mogli bi imati i varijantu sa slojem preko, ali to bi donekle poskupilo i ovako skupe pelene  :/ 

Moras imati u vidu da je svaka mala beba osjetljiva i ostat ce joj otisak i od najmekseg materijala...

A da probas pelene sa cickom, imamo isto limitiranu seriju, ali je nabava ovog mekanog cicka komplicirana pa sam odustala.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Webmama, ali to budu crvenkaste oguljotinice i rezotinice, to nam se ne događa s nijednom drugom pelenom...  :Sad:

----------


## Webmama

Ja nisam mogla vjerovati, evo sad imam pelenicu u rukama i jos ne vjerujem (mislim, ne sumnjam u to sto pises), jer je donji dio drukera gladak kao perla, nema nigdje ostrog ruba, stvarno mi nije jasno  :/  Bas smo dugo i temeljito birali drukere koje cemo upotrijebiti.

----------


## an

Jooj, ovo mi je stvarno cudno  :?  Mi smo malo bolje upoznati s ovim pelenicama, i moj klinac ih "isprobava" i testira nekoliko mjeseci. Nikad nam nisu ostali cak niti obrisi drukera... Mozda malo previse stegnes?

A ono bas da su vam ostale porezotinice  :?   Bas mi je zao

----------


## an

Mozda je beba alergicna  :?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ne mogu manje stegnuti, na posljednjima su, a ona ima oko 11kg i 12mj. OGULJOTINICE NISU OD DRUKERA, već su oko nogica. Drukeri se samo utiskuju, kao novčići na čelo, ako me razumijete. Mislim da nam je pelenica možda jednostavno premala...  :? , što je čudno jer zaista nije preveliko dijete.

----------


## Webmama

Hm, kuzim sad. Gle nemoguce je napraviti pelene koje bi bas svakom djetetu pasale, zato je naravno dobro da ima sto vise izbora za mame koje ih koriste, meni je super sto zajedno testiramo, jer evo uvodimo i novi sloj preko drukera kao poboljsanje, mada su velim, i ovako ti drukeri stvarno glatki. Osim toga bebina guza nakon prve godine prestaje znatno rasti i beba se vise izduzuje, tako da najdulje zapravo ostaje na tom zadnjem drukeru. Vjeruj mi  8)

----------


## sis

Može li netko usporediti SMIB pelene i Kamarisove (npr. veličina, kako se drže kod mobilnih bebača i sl...Ja bi naručila paket (i Kamarisov sam na slijepo, ali tad još ništa pojma nisam imala) pa bih voljela čuti kakva su iskustva. I ovo s veličinama covera mi nije jasno. npr. mi smo do 10 mj. koristili Kamarisov br.0 (doduše, bio nam je malo knap). prešli smo na br. 12 i ipak nam je pre-prevelik. Uspoređujući SMIB veličine (prema opsegu trbušića i starosti) čini mi se da bi nam br.2 trebao biti dobar. A opet, netko je naveo da su premali...

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Mislim da Arijana ima i jedne i druge, a i susjede ste...

----------


## Arijana

Nemam Kamarisove, imam samo homemade od raznih "dobavljača".
Ne mogu ih usporediti s Kamarisom, ali za MiB pelene mogu reći da sam oduševljena svime od izgleda do funkcionalnosti.

N. ne nosi zaštitne gačice kad je toplo nego samo platnene bez uloška. MiB pelene gotovo da i ne propuste, često moram pipat rukom iznutra da se uvjerim jesu li vlažne. S utiskivanjem drukera nemamo nikakvih problema, pelene super prijanjaju uz nogice i oko struka i nigdje ne stežu, a uz to su još i preslatke. 
N. je prije mjesec dana imao 10,5 kg, opseg struka mu je 40 i nešto, pelene zakopčavamo na predzadnjim drukerima (s tim da su zadnji največa veličina).
Zaštitne gačice su mi isto fenomenalne, veličina 2 zakopčavamo na prvim drukerima (za najmanju veličinu).

Sve u svemu, oduševljena sam  :D

----------


## sis

Mi smo za nijansu veći (i stariji) pa je vljda to-to. Hvala. :D

----------


## sis

Arijana, došle su ti dostavom?

----------


## Arijana

Došlo je poštom, naručila sam samo promo paket uz plačanje predračunom i poštarinom od 15 kn.

----------


## Fidji

Ja imam MIB pelenu iz promotivnog paketa i ono što me oduševilo da je materijal jako mekan i pahuljast. Ja sam dobila bijelu pelenu sa par sitnih cvjetića i žabicom.

Po širini mi se čini mrvicu uža od Kamarisa, ali morala bi usporediti.

Ovo mi je prva pelena koju imam na drukere pa sam još malo klempava sa zakapčanjem, ali drukeri se ne utiskuju u kožu. 

Moja Ana s 2 i pol mjeseca već ima 6 kila i jako špekaste nogice. Gumica oko nogu ostavlja trag, ali to mi je normalno jer ga ostavljaju i sve druge pelene koje imam.

Ja sam zadovoljna.

Zaštitne su jako zgodne, moje imaju crvene drukere. Ja sam naručila br.2 jer malih zaštitnih imam dovoljno. Svejedno kad za po noći stavim debelu frotirsku pelenu mogu ih iskoristiti s kopčenjem na najuže.

----------


## agita

Jel taj promo-paket još u ponudi? Što je in i po kojoj cijeni?

----------


## Fidji

Rasprodan je.

----------


## agita

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Dia

a steta
a ja sve da cu naruciti i nikak nisam stigla, jer sam htjela mu izmjerit trbuscic radi zastitnih

hoce ih biti jos???????????????? ili nesto slicno

----------


## Webmama

Biti ce  8)  ali ne znam da li svaka dva ili tri mjeseca - uglavnom kad idemo sa novim materijalom ili nekim poboljsanjem. Javit cu ja na vrijeme.

----------


## Snulko

I meni su promakli ti paketi  :/ 

Koliko sam vidjela na siteu, trenutno je najisplativije uzeti start paket (25 pelena i sve sto ide u to), jedino sto je to meni malo previse. Tj. nekako mi je preriskantno uzeti bas sve pelene od jednog proizvodjaca, radije bi nesto manje, pa kasnije kad nesto novo dode u ponudu jos narucila, ili isprobala jos neke od drugih proizvodjaca.

Da li ima netko tko razmislja kao i ja i voljan je podijeliti start paket na pola?

----------


## Webmama

Bas smo razmisljali da ubacimo jedan manji paket, koji bi bio savrsen za mame koje vole isprobati razlicite pelene, recimo negdje 10 pelena u paketu   :Smile:

----------


## sis

Super. Je li sigurno sa SMIB stranicama sve OK, ja pokušavam naručiti ima dva dana, ali me izbacuje.

----------


## sis

Sve u redu. Naručila :D

----------


## Snulko

Webica, ajde ubacite sto prije   :Razz:  

Bas sam se jucer odlucila naruciti 10 onih prvih promo paketa nakon podosta razmisljanja, odem na site a vise ih nema  :/ 

Cim to ubacite, ako cijena bude povoljnija slicno kao i kod velikih paketa, narucujem. 2 mala promo paketa sam narucila, isprobavam ih na starijem sinu koji ih nosi samo za spavanje i cine mi se ok (iako su to prve i jedine platnene koje sam probala pa nemam s nicim usporediti).

Tak da mi se 12tak cini ok  za pocetak, a vremenom uvijek mogu nadokupiti jos koju, kad vidim kak ce to sve funkcionirati u praksi (2. bebica, pravi potrosac pelena, stize za koji dan).

----------


## Fidji

I meni se sviđa ideja o 10 kom u paketu.   :Smile:

----------


## twinmama

Ja bih mogla usporediti kamarisove i smibove pelene,jer jedino te i koristimo.Imam sve pohvale i za jedne i za druge.
Jedino mi se kamarisove čine veće i šire pa su pogodnije za krupnije bebače  :Laughing:  (kao moji),a smibove su kao stvorene za skroz male i sitnije bebe.To je samo moje skromno mišljenje  :Kiss:

----------


## claudy

a ja bi pitala jel neko nakraju kupio onaj start paket mib pelena (1500,00 kn) i kakva su iskustva? ja ću uskoro biti mama i odlućila sam se za platnene al nemam nikava iskustva s tim.   :/

----------


## sis

> Ja bih mogla usporediti kamarisove i smibove pelene,jer jedino te i koristimo.Imam sve pohvale i za jedne i za druge.
> Jedino mi se kamarisove čine veće i šire pa su pogodnije za krupnije bebače  (kao moji),a smibove su kao stvorene za skroz male i sitnije bebe.To je samo moje skromno mišljenje


Tako i mi. Još bih dodala da su Kamarisove (po meni) malo prevelike, pogotovo kad se istroše, ali je situacija bolja kad se preko stave smibove zaštitne. Smibove bolje upijaju, ali je to možda zato jer su nove.

----------


## livac

ja sam isto odlučila za platnene i nekako su mi zgodnije mib,ali prvo ću naručiti jednu mib i jednu kamaris da ipak isprobam (na starijem djetetu)

----------


## marina28

Ja trebam roditi za 15tak dana i  narucila bih MiB pelene onaj mali start paket za 360 kuna. A sad pitanje.. koji broj zastitnih da uzmem, one najmanje ili... pomozite..ne mogu izmjeriti bebin trbuscic  :?

----------


## mama_i_vjeko

> Ja trebam roditi za 15tak dana i  narucila bih MiB pelene onaj mali start paket za 360 kuna. A sad pitanje.. koji broj zastitnih da uzmem, one najmanje ili... pomozite..ne mogu izmjeriti bebin trbuscic  :?


Ja bi uzela najmanje, uvjek možeš malo proširiti  sa drukerima a kasnije naručiti veće.Male bebice imaju mekanu stolicu pa je važno da zaštitne dobro sjedaju i sve drže da nebi bilo nezgoda...A onda  opet ako rodiš gorostasa kao ja...   :Grin:  
Da kupujem za sebe ja bi uzela najmanje  :Laughing:

----------


## marina28

hvala puno, a meni je doktorica rekla neki dan da je mali oko 3500gr, a ima jos 15 dana do termina, pa jos ako prodje termin   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------

> hvala puno, a meni je doktorica rekla neki dan da je mali oko 3500gr, a ima jos 15 dana do termina, pa jos ako prodje termin



cemu suze?
kakve ima veze koliko je beba  teska? osobno mislim da ti beba ima sasvim ok tezinu, ionako ce se prva dva tri mjeseca to promijeniti

----------


## marina28

suze su zato kako ce bebac izaci vani   :Smile:   ima da se fino rastegnem   :Smile:

----------

ma neces... da boli, boli, al odmah prodje kad beba zadreci...
bit ce sve ok

----------


## Webmama

A ako bas odaberes krivo, budemo ti ih zamijenili, bez brige  :Wink: 

Ali sigurna sam da će ti biti bar neko vrijeme dobre

----------


## Hannah

Nakon muka sa Kamarisovim gačicama (pre preširoke oko buše!) noćas ću naručiti smib gačice. Super je što veličinu mogu odredit prema opsegu buše. Javim dojmove!

----------


## Dia

ja sam gledala u subotu zastitne na standu
cak i na prvi pogled ne znam koju velicinu da uzmem, mi nosimo i kamaris 1 na vece nocne pelene
tako da mislim da bi nam najmanje bile male
marino ima 5kg i mali trbuscic, al dok dode pelena i ulozak to se udvostruci   :Laughing:  
cini mi se super matrijal, ful je tanki i mekani

probali smo i pelenu na cicak, kopcam je na najmanje, al mu ona gumica oko nogica jako stisne i sve mu ostane crveno i zguzvano
mozda kad pocnem kopcati na prvi druker nece

----------


## tamara

Gledala sam cijene pelena na SIMB , super je ručni rad , ali meni je preskupo, odavdje iz Sarajeva naručivati. Pa sam odlučila pokušati šiti sama , poželite nam sreću!!!

----------


## may

cure, kako i gdje naručiti samo jednu smib pelenu, da vidim kako to izgleda prije nego naručim cijeli paket!?

Ima li SMIB neku fizičku trgovinu kao i Kamaris ili se naručuje samo preko neta?

----------


## vanjci

ja sam preko neta narucila samo jednu (sa cickom) i zastitne i jako sam zadovoljna, najbolje od svih kupovnih (ok nisam bas kao neki sve probala  :Wink:   ) do sad, gotovo onako dobre kao moje homemade...

----------


## Dia

> cure, kako i gdje naručiti samo jednu smib pelenu, da vidim kako to izgleda prije nego naručim cijeli paket!?
> 
> Ima li SMIB neku fizičku trgovinu kao i Kamaris ili se naručuje samo preko neta?


navodno mozes kupit u ducanu koji nazalost neznam gdje je
imas na stranici br telefona pa nazovi i sve pitaj

pelene se prodaju i po komadu i u 3 vrste paketa (5 kom, 10 kom, 20 kom + zastitne)

----------


## Hannah

Stigle su gacice. Skroz su ok. Meni su jako slicne Kamarisovim.Mislim da cemo bit zadovoljni s njima.Nema vise mokre buse  :Smile:  
Neugodno me jedino iznenadilo tih 15 kn poštarine po narucenom komadu robe. A stiglo je Overseas-om koji si je jos uzeo 10 kn.Tako da sam pri narudžbi 2 proizvoda fulala 40 kn utaman iliti bez veze  :Wink:

----------


## meda

meni je pelena na drukere odlicna, ali ona na cicak mu se jako ureze u struku, tako da preporucam drukere, iako su skuplji.

gacice su mi odlicne, iako su one iz promo pakta malo vece od onih sto sam posebnno narucila iako je isti broj - 0 :?

----------


## cekana

> ja sam preko neta narucila samo jednu (sa cickom) i zastitne i jako sam zadovoljna, najbolje od svih kupovnih


 :shock: šta stvarnooooooo???

----------


## Dia

pa moze sve sve kupovati po komad

----------


## Rhea

Nemam baš previše iskustva sa platnenima, ali s ovima sam jako zadovoljna, uzeli pelene na drukere i zaštitne, i sve 5! (jedino je poštarina preskupa!)

----------


## Dia

pitanje, dal zastitne imaju oko nogice onaj dodatak kao kamaris?
nadam se da me kuzite

----------


## Hannah

Mislim da znam na sto mislis,nemaju dodatni dio oko nozice,vec se porub(ona mekana tkanina sto dolazi na kozu)proteze cijelim rubom gacica.Ali nama su stvarno ok! Kamarisove su nam dobre,ali sve su nam bile presiroke u struku.Drukeri su sve rijesili!

----------


## Tiwi

Pitanje za webmamu (a i ostale)

Jeste li primjetili da se u zadnjih nekoliko dana cijene platnenih smib pelena tj onih paketa, drastično mijenjaju?  Ja sam jučer već bila totaalno zabrijala da sam zabrijala   :Laughing:    ali danas opet još viša cijena !! 
Eto. Tako da na žalost nećemo skoro po neki paketić, ostajemo na jednoj lijepoj plavoj sa čičkom.  

Naime, malo to i nije neki marketinški potez.

----------


## Webmama

Tiwi, cijena paketa je samo jednom narasla i to zato sto je cijelo ovo vrijeme cijela bila vise nego mizerna, a sve sa ciljem da se sto vise ljudi upozna sa smibovim pelenama. 

U to vrijeme smo prodali toliko pelena da nismo stigli pratiti sve to proizvodnjom, znaci da su ljudi bili zadovoljni, a to sam citala i ovdje   :Love:  

Znaci, ne bi trebalo biti iznenađenja, sa promotivne cijene je skocilo na donekle isplativu, a jos uvijek se mozemo dogovarati o popustima na gotovinu i plaćanje predračunom  8)

----------


## Tiwi

*Webmama*  tnx na odgovoru! Već sam mislila da je u pitanju totalni  "zamor materijala" (iako nisam daleko..).  Reci, može li se paketić podići osobno (da ne mora dolaziti dečko u Samobor, iako je vrlo pristojan) . Plaćanje predračunom.. vrijedi ak se dobro sjećam za firme. Dakle, samo gotovina. I nije bed, pogotovo ak dobijemo kakav popust   :Wink:  

Pelenice su mi jako drage, osobito zato što su dovoljo uske između nogica i dovoljno tanke da beba ne izgleda bedasto kad se obuče. Naravno, to je iskustvo s plavom na čičak, ali pretpostavljam da je isto i sa onima na drukere. Nego, ima li  mogućnosti da dobijemo samo plave i žute - bez rozih? I da, htjedoh pitati, zašto ih nema u nekom dućanu za kupiti  (moja frendica ima duć sa bebi opremom)?

----------


## Tiwi

:Laughing:    Sad sam tek skužila utjecaj marketinga i marketinškog razmišljanja u svom postu .. A bar sam nahvalila pelene  :Kiss:

----------


## Webmama

> Reci, može li se paketić podići osobno (da ne mora dolaziti dečko u Samobor, iako je vrlo pristojan).


Naravno da može!




> Plaćanje predračunom.. vrijedi ak se dobro sjećam za firme. Dakle, samo gotovina. I nije bed, pogotovo ak dobijemo kakav popust


Ne, to je i za privatne osobe, plaćanje unaprijed, internet bankingom  :Wink: 




> Pelenice su mi jako drage, osobito zato što su dovoljo uske između nogica i dovoljno tanke da beba ne izgleda bedasto kad se obuče. Naravno, to je iskustvo s plavom na čičak, ali pretpostavljam da je isto i sa onima na drukere.


  :Heart:   Bas mi je drago da je tako, isti je kroj i sa cickom i sa drukerima.




> Nego, ima li  mogućnosti da dobijemo samo plave i žute - bez rozih?


  :Grin:   Ajme kolko pitanjaaaaa. Naravno da se mogu iskombinirati boje koje ti pasu.




> I da, htjedoh pitati, zašto ih nema u nekom dućanu za kupiti  (moja frendica ima duć sa bebi opremom)?


Zato što još uvijek šiva samo jedna osoba koja ne stiže raditi količine za veleprodaju, ali razmišljam o tome intenzivno. Super info, hvala ti!

----------


## Hannah

Konaktirala me je osoba sa smib-a i objasnila troskove postarine. 
Da ja ne zbrljam sa pojasnjavanjem evo sto kaze :
"15 kuna po komadu je samo za male kolicine, upravo zato da Vama smanjimo troskove oko malih narudzbi. Kod dva komada se narudzba penje na 30, a kod visih je fiksna i iznosi 35 kuna - da bi se za iznos od 500 kuna potpuno oslobodili troskova placanja postarine. Zao mi je ako ste shvatili da se po SVAKOM komadu naplacuje  :Smile: 

I naravno, uvijek je jeftinije ako ste platili karticom ili direktno na
racun, jer nam se naplacuje i transfer gotovine i to 7% po iznosu paketa.

Na zalost mi smo drzava sa najskupljim troskovima potarine, ali zato se mi trudimo imati nize cijene nego u ducanima. Tako da sto vise narucite, vise Vam se isplati"

Ovo je za sve koji su krivo,kao ja, shvatili iznos postarine  :Smile:

----------


## ivana7997

ja sam danas slucajno vidjela smib pelene i totalno sam zadivljena...

idem si posudit neku malu guzu za prematanje  :Smile:

----------


## meda

jesu u onim paketima od vise pelena pelene s cickom ili s drukerima?

----------


## Tiwi

S drukerima. Čičak pelena je bila posebna ponuda na pomociji.

----------


## sis

Pitanje o SMIB zaštitnim. Bila sam jako zadovoljna, ali...usljed upotrebe (a imamo dva para, plus dva para Kamarisovih) na jednima je došlo do pucanja konca na rubnoj trakici tik uz prednje drukere. Okrpila sam ja to, ali se bojim da neće biti dugog vijeka. A baš ih mazimo i pazimo i kao nove su- osim tog pucanja i odvajanja trake na mjestu gdje je očigledno sila najjača. Što poduzeti?

----------


## Paula

Nazovi webmamu - broj ti je na kraju web stranice i sigurno ćete naći najbolje rješenje.

----------


## Webmama

Na smib.net imas telefon, skroz na dnu stranice, javi se pa cemo nesto smisliti   :Wink:

----------


## zmaj

ockej...jel se kome ovo dogodilo: kupili Nevu br 2!!!!! lijepo stali u nju...oprali je na 60C...smanjila se!!! i sad bi u usporedbi s opranom dvojkom trebali opranu trojku   :Laughing:  ....a kažu da jedinicu mogu i jednogodišnjaci.....  :Grin:

----------


## Webmama

:Laughing:  Daj posalji nazad, budemo ti zamijenili, nema frke. Al ja sam i govorila o opranima   :Grin:

----------


## marinna

I meni se Neva skupila, a mislila sam da je zbog sušilice  :? . Doru sam10ak puta oprala bez sušenja, sad je super i poslije sušilice. 
Dora mi je puno bolja od Neve, i kroj i upijanje.

----------


## zmaj

nemam Doru....pa ne mogu usporedit!!! bum i nju "maznula"!! no meni je Neva jako dobra!!! al ovu dvojku mogu svom 5mj bebaču zakopčat jednu stranu na srednje drukere, a jednu odma na prve!!! ma ne treba je mijenjati!! hvala!! mene je zanimalo jel to čest slučaj or what   :Grin:  ...inače, nam je jako dobra!!! jeste dobili zaštitne br 1?? (za nećaka), mi smo na 2!!! morat ću i sebi koju uzet!!

----------


## Dia

ja sam jednom negdje pisala da mi se u susilici smanje pelene i cure su rekle da to nije moguce
a mislim da je jer sam sad u zg prvi put stavila u susilicu Rodine puse i sad su se tak smanjile da ih uopce vise ne moram smanjivati na drukere  :?  i uskoro ce ih prerasti, a imamo 7600g

----------


## zmaj

nemam pojma...mi ne koristimo sušilicu...mi smo na zraku! nama se neva skupila nakon jednog pranja na 60C (inače tu temp koristimo).... gotovo da je manja od neve br 1 (imaje nećak)....mi imamo više od 8kg...nama su Rodine ockej....mi je ne kopčamo na drukere, nego smo na najvećoj veličini...

----------


## marinna

Dia, pelene ne smiju u sušilicu bar prvih 10 pranja, tako piše u uputama koje dobiješ u Kamarisu, znači da je moguće da se skupe.

----------


## Dia

oprane su one i vise od 10 puta, koristimo ih vise od mjesec dana vec
sad su prvi puta bile u susilici  :? 
znam da se pamuk stisne, al bas toliko  :?

----------


## an

Bilo bi cudno da se nisu stisnule. Pa to je pamuk! Bolje onda staviti u susilicu na manju temp.
Ali, i bebine guze, trbuseki i slaufeki se isto stisnu. Zato moj osamnaestomjesecnjak nosi neve 1 (susene u susilici)  8)  a nije da je tanak

----------


## Webmama

Dobili smo zastitne br. 1   :Grin:

----------


## zmaj

odlično!!! bum vidila radite li i subotom...iako ne vjerujem...onda smo tam u utorak hvala!!!!

----------


## zmaj

Webmama!!! jesu došle dvojke zaštitne??   :Razz:

----------


## Webmama

jeeesuuu  :D

----------


## zmaj

:D 
wto nas u utorak...što misliš dal da probno kupim jednu trojku...jer nekad mi se čini da je dvojka "kratka"...ko da ne prekrije cijelu pelenu....možda uzmem za probu?!

----------


## zmaj

kupit ćemo 4kom dvojki...žuta, crvena, plava, zelena!!! drukeri, jel!! i trojku za probu...
hvala
 :Smile:

----------


## Webmama

imat cemo i nove zastitne  8)

----------


## nikolicc

NOVE? Jel u boji? :shock:  :D 
KADA?Za dan,dva, tri....................  :Grin:

----------


## Webmama

ne u boji ali sa uzorcima   :Grin:

----------


## nelitza77

now we're talkin'...nije da mi trebaju ali...  :Grin:

----------


## zmaj

kada kada nove??????????????????? da čekam????? :D

----------


## zmaj

Webmama!!!!!!
sutra dolazimo!! zaštitne br i 1 i 2 i 3!!!
kad će nove zaštitne??  :Razz:

----------


## Webmama

kad se naprave   :Grin:

----------


## zmaj

ha ha ha!!! upadam na tvoju stranicu večeras!! da škicnem...   :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## zmaj

look at this:
http://smib.net/product_info.php?cPa...db0c4095d9fee0  :D

----------


## coccinella

Webmama... svaka čast!  :Naklon:

----------


## nelitza77

:Sad:  jao, ima novih pelena a ja taman svecano obecala da cu jos samo Rodinu pusu

----------


## zmaj

> jao, ima novih pelena a ja taman svecano obecala da cu jos samo Rodinu pusu


  :Laughing:   znam kak ti je...i MM totalno poludio na moju ovisnost!!!  :Grin:

----------


## thalia

> jao, ima novih pelena a ja taman svecano obecala da cu jos samo Rodinu pusu


a ja kao prešla samo na vunene soakere   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vimmerby

zaštitne su preslatke!   :Zaljubljen:  
i inače su mi SMIB zaštitne jedne od dražih.

a ja već neko vrijeme pikiram *ovu* pelenicu. 

pa mi MM, da bi suzbio moje platnenopelenaško orgijanje spočitava da izgledaju ko "stolnjaci u selskim krčmama!"

ma mislim,   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## coccinella

> pa mi MM, da bi suzbio moje platnenopelenaško orgijanje spočitava da izgledaju ko "stolnjaci u selskim krčmama!"
> 
> ma mislim,


 :Nope:   :Rolling Eyes:   Čime se sve neće ti naši muževi služiti!


 :Laughing:

----------


## Webmama

:Laughing:  Fakat tako izgleda na fotkama, ali u zivo su puno sladje, dovedi ga da vidi  :Wink: 

Najbolji mi je jedan tata koji je dosao i rekao neka mu pokazem one sa sahovnicom   :Grin:

----------


## Prihonja

Mi nekako udaljeni s ovog dijela Foruma (to da ne padnemo u iskušenje, al ne pomaže) pa sad slučajno škicnula i vidim da je ovdje jako dinamično.
Mi upravo kupili dvije Dorice i jedva čekamo dobiti ih. Inače, jako sam se ugodno iznenadila na poštarina 0 kuna. To sam im i rekla. Uglavnom, ipak takvi detalji jako obraduju kupca pa se osijeća bolje iako je i sama kupovina gušt kad su u pitanju platnene pelenice.
Nego, vidim da Webmama škica ovdje, pa pretpostavljam da će mi i ona znat odgovorit.
Jel trebam pazit prvih prekonekoliko puta sa sušenjem. Mi imamo isto sušilicu i dvije Neve još od puno prije (one-size) i nemilice ih sušimo SVE 5, pa me zanima da li da ipak odgodim to s novim Doricama?
Alaj sam se razvezala. Morat ću češće svraćat jer ovako mi jezik odeeee   :Embarassed:

----------


## Webmama

A to si tiiiii   :Grin:  a cuj, fakat su testirane na sve, ali ja uvijek volim preporuciti da ih se malo cuva, dulje ce trajati.

----------


## Zabica

Evo da se i mi prijavimo na ovaj topic.Planiramo preci na platnene pelenice potaknuti rodinom super radionicom i standom :D Za prve smo izabrali start paket doru i nestrpljivo ih ocekujemo nadam se vec ovaj tjedan pa cemo se javit sa utiscima  :Grin:

----------


## kailash

*Zabica* :D

----------


## Webmama

znaci i ti si mi medju ovih par paketica koje imam spremne sutra ujutro za slanje   :Grin:

----------


## Zabica

Da,da Webmama!Prva stvar ujutro sta cu napravit jest izvrsit uplatu i faksirat :D Ovo je bio dugi vikend pa sam bila malo ljena  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## marinna

Meni su Dore super. Kroj nam je   :Kiss:   samo mi se čine malo plitke i ne znam kako će biti kad M bude imao 1,5 ili više.
Ima li koji dvogodišnjak - vlasnik Dore?

----------


## Webmama

Ima   :Grin:  al kad su veci nije vise ni bitno da su do pazuha jer vise i ne kakaju i piske toliko  :Wink:  Bitno je da je "strateski" dio zatvoren.

Zabica, jel stiglo?

----------


## Janoccka

O 2godišnjaku trebaš razmišljati bez pelene   :Grin:

----------


## Zabica

Webmama nisu jos stigle,nestrpljivo ih cekamo :D

----------


## Zabica

Webmama nisu jos stigle,nestrpljivo ih cekamo :D

----------


## zmaj

Webmama na koji broj zvati????

----------


## Prihonja

Joj ove Dore su tako krasne. Evo namačem ih na 24 h u hladnoj vodi prije 1ve upotrebe. Jedva čekam da zamotam T. guzu u njih :D.
Da su samo prije postojale. Blago *Zabici* koja ih uzima toliko. Jedino, nama nezasitnicama nikad dovoljno dezena.
*Webmama*, mi bi jos koju Doru, al ste s uzorcima tanki. Kad ce opet 'podebljanje' ponude? Ionako planiram jos narucit printane gacice pa sam mislila i bar jos jednu pelenicu   :Razz:

----------


## enela

Imam prve neve i sad još dvije dore. Dore su mi puuuuuuuno bolje. I sad bi još. A ne trebaju mi...

----------


## Zabica

Uhh postajem nestrpljiva,nikako da stignu  :Cekam:  
jedva cekam da ih prvi put stavim na malu slatku guzu :D

----------


## Prihonja

Dorice su zakon  :D !!! Premekane, predobro oblikovane na našoj guzi, super upijajuće. Mi naručili još + cover šareni...pa ćemo prodavat druge na FB da pokrijemo minuse   :Grin:  ... još k tomu, poštarina je besplatna za preko 100 kn narudžbe. Ne znam jel to akcija ili....

Inače, Dore smo i sušili u sušilici (malo pripazili na visoku temperatru za početak) i taman se skupila kolko treba (al mislim da se to dogodilo s pranjem). 
Vjerojatno su iskrojili tako pelenicu s predumišljajem, naime, prije pranja, kad sam ih uzela u ruke iz paketa, činile su mi se za zericu velike...a nisu   :Heart:

----------


## Zabica

mi jos svoje cekamo i cekamo  :Raspa:

----------


## Lutonjica

mi kupili 1 doru i 1 nevu za probu i obje su mi stvarno super.  :D 
i sad bih kupila još, a ne treba mi, imam preeeeviše pelena

----------


## zmaj

a mi se konačno dočepali svojih 3Dora!! i šarene zaštitne!! sve 3Dore su nam različite...i kontamo još jednu nabavit...naravno drugačiju!!! a i Nevu bi mogli koju još...doduše tek jednu imamo!!

----------


## Zabica

Mi jos cekamo :/

----------


## Zabica

Stigle nam jucer pelenice,predivne su :D Evo ih potopili u vodicu i jedva cekamo ih probat,ajme sta su smisne za poludit!!!

----------


## sbuczkow

> Stigle nam jucer pelenice,predivne su :D Evo ih potopili u vodicu i jedva cekamo ih probat,ajme sta su smisne za poludit!!!


Bok zabice, jesi ih narucila preko neta? Koja je cijena i kakve ti se cine?

----------


## Layla

Zabice, koliko si ih kupila za početak (ako ti to je početak?)?

Ja razmišljam o malom start paketu Dora, sad je na sniženju. Ima 5 pelena i jedne gaćice. Ne znam je li to dovoljno za početak?

A još bi trebala kupit kantu za njih i ulje i tak..
Ma, samo da mi ne smanje porodiljni nakon 6. mjeseca na minimalac, onda niš od platnenih...šmrc..

----------


## Layla

> Zabice, koliko si ih kupila za početak (ako ti to je početak?)?
> 
> Ja razmišljam o malom start paketu Dora, sad je na sniženju. Ima 5 pelena i jedne gaćice. Ne znam je li to dovoljno za početak?
> 
> A još bi trebala kupit kantu za njih i ulje i tak..
> Ma, samo da mi ne smanje porodiljni nakon 6. mjeseca na minimalac, onda niš od platnenih...šmrc..


Evo našla sam sama odgovor..da sam malo bolje tražila, ne bi i pitat trebala..al dobro.

----------


## marta

Layla, kupi rabljene na forumskoj burzi da nadopunis.

----------


## Layla

Škicnem redovno na FB. No, planovi za platnene su još u povojima, jer se para nema..mislim da će ipak malo pričekat..ali ću ih svakako nabavit!!

----------


## Lutonjica

> A još bi trebala kupit kantu za njih i ulje i tak


ja ih držim u najobičnijoj kanti za smeće za 20 kn (crvene boje   :Grin:   ), a ne koristim nikakvo ulje

----------


## zmaj

ja ih stavim u mali kadicu koja je u većoj kadi   :Grin:  
ili, ih frknem u mašinu...i tam se skupljaju...pa onda pranje...i sve 5!

----------


## Dia

mi imamo kantu iz peveca za 20kn

a sto se tice financija za 1 paket jednokratnih mozes kupiti 2 platnene na burzi ili kod mama sivalica
a dok ih ne skupis dovoljno mozes komotno za malu bebicu koristiti i tetra pelene da zastitnima   :Wink:

----------


## Zabica

Mi smo najblaze receno odusevljeni!!!Uzeli smo start paket dora i stvarno prvi dojam nam je :D Definitivno prelazimo na platnene!Ajme sta su slatke,mekane i udobne!!!

----------


## Zabica

Evo narucili smo jos 3 komada :D

----------


## zmaj

> Evo narucili smo jos 3 komada :D


  :Laughing:   ovisnice jedna...a da škicneš i na obilje drugih šarenih pelenica!!!   :Laughing:   nećeš moć stat...ko i ja!!  :Grin:

----------


## Layla

> mi imamo kantu iz peveca za 20kn
> 
> a sto se tice financija za 1 paket jednokratnih mozes kupiti 2 platnene na burzi ili kod mama sivalica
> a dok ih ne skupis dovoljno mozes komotno za malu bebicu koristiti i tetra pelene da zastitnima


Thanks, Dia, i ostale platnenepelenašice za savjete..krećemo u akciju!

----------


## Webmama

Sam da javim da su mi dosle kravice koje nisam imala prosli tjedan   :Grin:

----------


## zmaj

> Sam da javim da su mi dosle kravice koje nisam imala prosli tjedan


joj joj joj...ne javljaj imaj milosti   :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## Layla

Te kravice su baš predivne na tim pelenicama...

----------


## Zabica

ja narucila kravice  :Grin:  jooj jedva cekam da stignu :D

----------


## zmaj

> ja narucila kravice  jooj jedva cekam da stignu :D


gotovo je wellcome to club OVISNICA

----------


## Zabica

joooj stvarno sam postala ovisnica,tako brzo  :Laughing:  
evo cilu vecer gledam dezene  :Grin:

----------


## zmaj

> joooj stvarno sam postala ovisnica,tako brzo  
> evo cilu vecer gledam dezene


i pipaš..paopet gledaš..pa kontaš KOJU bi još mogla nabavit....  :Laughing:

----------


## Zabica

*zmaj* bas tako,sinoc su mi 2 sata prosla za sekund i evo mislim se opet bacit u narudbu.Toliko jaka ovisnost da bi svaki dan po jednu  :Laughing:

----------


## zmaj

> *zmaj* bas tako,sinoc su mi 2 sata prosla za sekund i evo mislim se opet bacit u narudbu.Toliko jaka ovisnost da bi svaki dan po jednu


crče od smija   :Laughing:  
možda da se baciš i na ostale?? druge pelene?? da si ne bi pouno pokupovala jednih...a vidiš da ima šarenih i drugih!!

----------


## Elinor

A ja cijelo jutro muku mučim sa dilemom: dora ili neva! Mislim da su vaši komentari na strani dore, pa ću ih naručiti još danas! Jel bolje kupiti mali start paket za početak, ili pojedinačno? Da li su pelene u paketu različitih boja?

----------


## zmaj

> A ja cijelo jutro muku mučim sa dilemom: dora ili neva! Mislim da su vaši komentari na strani dore, pa ću ih naručiti još danas! Jel bolje kupiti mali start paket za početak, ili pojedinačno? Da li su pelene u paketu različitih boja?


ja imam i Doru i Nevu...i obje su mi ok....ne mogu glasat...al, meni su inače SVA šarenila ok...tak da je nisam pouzdan platnenaš...!!!  :Grin:  ...ne znam za pakete...pitaju Webmamu!! Dore su univerzalne...Neve su po brojevima...ja više nikad ne bum kupovala pakete...radije si uzmem od svake šivalice po koji komad....!!!pa ak baš zapnem za neku...naručim još koju!!  :Smile:

----------


## Webmama

Elinor, prvo ti moram reci za avatar - vratio me u osnovnjak   :Grin:  

Upravo smo nabavili i bijeli materijal sa kruzicima kao i ovaj plavi sto ga imamo. Kad imamo razne printeve, onda mogu sloziti i sareni paket, samo mi treba to napisati u napomenu i nema frke. Ja se uvijek mogu dogovoriti bez problema...

----------


## Elinor

> ja imam i Doru i Nevu...i obje su mi ok....ne mogu glasat...al, meni su inače SVA šarenila ok...tak da je nisam pouzdan platnenaš...!!!  ...ne znam za pakete...pitaju Webmamu!! Dore su univerzalne...Neve su po brojevima...ja više nikad ne bum kupovala pakete...radije si uzmem od svake šivalice po koji komad....!!!pa ak baš zapnem za neku...naručim još koju!!


I ja uvijek padam na dizajn, ali u ovom slučaju mi je i funkcionalnost jako važna, zato mi mišljenja iskusnih mama puno znače. Ne bih voljela da mi je mališa umotan do pazuha, a opet hoću da dobro upijaju, da su mekane i naravno, *što šarenije*. Inače, ne sjećam se da sam igdje vidjela ružnu platnenu pelenu, sve su mljac, mljac.  Zapravo još nemam ni jednu, a već postajem ovisnik.   :Grin: 
*Webmama*, mislim da ima puno nostalgičnih mamica pa možda ne bi bilo loše nabaviti ni materijal sa uzorkom Sarah Key, za curice! 
To bi tek bilo romantično!  :Love:

----------


## enela

> A ja cijelo jutro muku mučim sa dilemom: dora ili neva! Mislim da su vaši komentari na strani dore, pa ću ih naručiti još danas! Jel bolje kupiti mali start paket za početak, ili pojedinačno? Da li su pelene u paketu različitih boja?


Glasam za doru   :Smile:

----------


## may

elinor, kupi prvo par komada....   :Wink:

----------


## Elinor

Hvala cure na savjetima, bacam se polako na naručivanje :D

----------


## Roza

Ja sam danas naručila svoje prve dvije Smib Dora pelene i dvoje zaštitinih. Vidim da sam se priključila u klub ovisnica o uzorcima - nema šanse da naručim dva ista uzorka   :Laughing:

----------


## zmaj

ne znam kak je vama, al mene će MM "obisit" od prvu granu   :Laughing:  
ni mi dosta porodiljni...pa još žicam njega....  :Grin:  ...
ah ti uzorci  :Teletubbies:

----------


## Dolisa

Ja   :Cekam:   svoju kravicu...


 :Saint:

----------


## Layla

Ja sad upadam ko mali Mujo  :Smile:  

Jel se može u Smib fizički otići i kupiti pelene koje naručiš prije na telefon?

----------


## zmaj

> Ja sad upadam ko mali Mujo  
> 
> Jel se može u Smib fizički otići i kupiti pelene koje naručiš prije na telefon?


da da...svaki put sam tak i napravila!! sam joj reci...jer se može dogodit da nema na prodajnom mjestu zalihe...

----------


## Layla

E, pa super..još sad da potražim negdje na kartama gdje je ta ulica..ajme, ja već mjesecima kupujem, a nisam još niš kupila, al mislim, kad krenem...bit će me svuda.. :D  (sudeći po svima vama)

----------


## zmaj

> E, pa super..još sad da potražim negdje na kartama gdje je ta ulica..ajme, ja već mjesecima kupujem, a nisam još niš kupila, al mislim, kad krenem...bit će me svuda.. :D  (sudeći po svima vama)


onda je bolje da te nema  :Laughing:   buš manično tražuckala, gledala koji bi još uzorak mogla mrknuti, kako to sve prikazati mužu...  :Grin:  ...zavidila drugim forumašicama na kolekciji...naručivala nove....ah imali kraja :?   :Laughing:

----------


## Layla

U cijeloj toj priči vidim da bi mi bolje bilo da počnem sakrivat novac sama od sebe :D

----------


## zmaj

> U cijeloj toj priči vidim da bi mi bolje bilo da počnem sakrivat novac sama od sebe :D


zaraza ženo   :Razz:  
bježi dok možeš  :Laughing:  
treba izmislit neko cjepivo kontra platnenih...za nas mame, naravno  :Grin:

----------


## Layla

> Layla prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> U cijeloj toj priči vidim da bi mi bolje bilo da počnem sakrivat novac sama od sebe :D
> 
> 
> zaraza ženo   
> bježi dok možeš  
> treba izmislit neko cjepivo kontra platnenih...za nas mame, naravno


Kasno je...cjepiva ponestalo, crvi proradili, za početak dvije HM pelene naručene  :D

----------


## Dolisa

Layla  :D 
Tako sam i ja pocela...hehe...

----------


## sbuczkow

> Tako sam i ja pocela...hehe...


Ja s 1 i prije nego je ta stigla ponarucivala jos sa svih strana...  :Laughing:   Tako da zasada imam jos samo tu jednu ali kad mi iduci tjedan pocnu pristizati sve ove sarene......    :Zaljubljen:   :Bouncing:

----------


## zmaj

> Ja s 1 i prije nego je ta stigla ponarucivala jos sa svih strana...   Tako da zasada imam jos samo tu jednu ali kad mi iduci tjedan pocnu pristizati sve ove sarene......


  :Laughing:   ima li kojih HM????  :Grin:

----------


## lucylu

mene je jedino strah kad pocnu pristizati racuni za kartice, bit ce veselo. nadam se samo da ce sve pelene stici prije nego MM vidi racune, to mi je jedina karta na koju mogu igrati,
.... ali dragi, pa zar nisu prekrasne   :Zaljubljen:   :Embarassed:  

bit cu sretna ako mi ostavi internet ukopcan   :Razz:  

cure, nemogu stat!

----------


## zmaj

> mene je jedino strah kad pocnu pristizati racuni za kartice, bit ce veselo. nadam se samo da ce sve pelene stici prije nego MM vidi racune, to mi je jedina karta na koju mogu igrati,
> .... ali dragi, pa zar nisu prekrasne    
> 
> bit cu sretna ako mi ostavi internet ukopcan   
> 
> cure, nemogu stat!


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
same here  :Grin:  
sva sreća da o ovom priključku za internet ovidi cijela kuća..pa nemre niš napravit  :Grin:  ....ja si sad kontam "oladi"...neće nigdje pelenice pobić....nabaviš si mjesečno po par komada...i super....samo već sam ispunila kvotu za po godine unaprijed  :Laughing:

----------


## lucylu

> ja si sad kontam "oladi"...neće nigdje pelenice pobić....nabaviš si mjesečno po par komada...i super....samo već sam ispunila kvotu za po godine unaprijed


nisam jos toliko, ali si hvatam zalet. Morat cu prestat gledat stranice s pelenicama jer uvijek kazem ... ma jos samo ovu   :Razz:

----------


## zmaj

> nisam jos toliko, ali si hvatam zalet. Morat cu prestat gledat stranice s pelenicama jer uvijek kazem ... ma jos samo ovu


polako...brzo ćeš uvatit zalet...samo polako!! ha ha  :Razz:

----------


## sbuczkow

> ima li kojih HM????


Sve!   :Grin:   Mislim da nisam zaobisla nijednu tetu sivalicu.   :Wink:   Ako koju jesam nek' mi se javi    :Laughing:  

Inace, vidim da svi jako hvalite ovaj ME cover koji IMAM  :Smile:  pa me zanima kakve su im pelene?

----------


## zmaj

> Sve!    Mislim da nisam zaobisla nijednu tetu sivalicu.    Ako koju jesam nek' mi se javi    
> 
> Inace, vidim da svi jako hvalite ovaj ME cover koji IMAM  pa me zanima kakve su im pelene?


uvjerena sam da ti neće bit žao zbog teta šivalica....!!! stvarno su odlične!! ne znam kakva je ME pelena...al, vidim i ja da je ME inače hvaljena marka!!

----------


## sbuczkow

> .... ali dragi, pa zar nisu prekrasne


Ja pitam muza da mi pomogdne odabrati ali njemu je to svejedno.   :Laughing:   I kad pitam da izabere koja mu je najdraza od onih koje sam izabrala on izabere skroz neku desetu i to na mediće.   :Laughing:

----------


## sbuczkow

> nabaviš si mjesečno po par komada...i super....samo već sam ispunila kvotu za po godine unaprijed


Mislim da bi mi uskoro trebali zaviriti i u tvoj ormar.   :Razz:

----------


## zmaj

> Ja pitam muza da mi pomogdne odabrati ali njemu je to svejedno.    I kad pitam da izabere koja mu je najdraza od onih koje sam izabrala on izabere skroz neku desetu i to na mediće.


onda ti dodatno naručiš još tu...pa ak bude pita, rekneš "nismo se mogli složit...pa da budu svi sretni i zadovoljni, ja naručila obje!!...eh da tamo ti je račun, pa de uplati"  :Laughing:

----------


## sbuczkow

> onda ti dodatno naručiš još tu...pa ak bude pita, rekneš "nismo se mogli složit...pa da budu svi sretni i zadovoljni, ja naručila obje!!...eh da tamo ti je račun, pa de uplati"


  :No-no:   ovaj put smo narucili po dvije "moje" i jednog medica.    :Smile:

----------


## zmaj

> Mislim da bi mi uskoro trebali zaviriti i u tvoj ormar.


 :shock:   :Razz:  pa mi smo tek na početku!!! ja tek pomalo punim...polako se okrećem prema onim ino...jer, imam sve HR  :Grin:

----------


## zmaj

> ovaj put smo narucili po dvije "moje" i jednog medica.


lukavo, lukavo.... 8) ...sad imaš tri!!  :Wink:

----------


## sbuczkow

> :shock:   pa mi smo tek na početku!!! ja tek pomalo punim...


A sto je s onim da je dovoljno 20 komada?   :Cekam:

----------


## zmaj

> A sto je s onim da je dovoljno 20 komada?


  :Embarassed:  pa ovaj...hmmmm...to je točno...osim ak ne postaneš kolekcionar i ovisnik...  :Sick:

----------


## sbuczkow

> pa ovaj...hmmmm...to je točno...osim ak ne postaneš kolekcionar i ovisnik...


ajde baci kolekciju na net da vidimo.  :Smile:

----------


## zmaj

> ajde baci kolekciju na net da vidimo.


pa bi...al, trebam istražit kako ubacit fotke...to sam nekad znala...sad, truba!! mogu nabrojat, nisam tak bogata ko stare kolelcionarke...  :Razz:  : roda, smib, kamaris, Hm 4vrste, HH, FB, DB, stacionar, 7th heaven babies, rumpsters, b..nešto...mislim da je to sve!!

----------


## zmaj

i TB...
jesmo skrenuli sa smib teme  :Embarassed:

----------


## Layla

Kupujmo hrvatsko!!! :D

----------


## snoopygirl

> zmaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  :shock:   pa mi smo tek na početku!!! ja tek pomalo punim...
> 
> 
> A sto je s onim da je dovoljno 20 komada?


laaaaaaž, čista laaaaaž   :Laughing:

----------


## cekana

Ja i dalje odgovorno tvrdim da je dovoljno 15-18 + 2 covera (meni bilo)   :Wink:  

...osim ako nije neviđeni izvanredni bebapokakanac kao kod ivaneos

----------


## coccinella

Čeksu nikada nemojte upoznati sa svojim muževima, niti dozvoliti da pričaju o pelenama.   :Razz:

----------


## cekana

> Čeksu nikada nemojte upoznati sa svojim muževima, niti dozvoliti da pričaju o pelenama.


  :Raspa:  ne mojte ju upoznati ni sa NJM, mislim.... zna isti da je ona malo opaljena u svezi glede pelena, ali samo neke od vas znaju kolikooooooo  :shock:   :Grin:

----------


## Layla

> zmaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>    ima li kojih HM???? 
> 
> 
> Sve!    Mislim da nisam zaobisla nijednu tetu sivalicu.    Ako koju jesam nek' mi se javi    
> 
> Inace, vidim da svi jako hvalite ovaj ME cover koji IMAM  pa me zanima kakve su im pelene?


sbuczkow, kod kojih to teta si kupovala? ja sam jučer naručila na FB dvije HM pelenice, ali ne znam koje su tete šivalice..relativno sam nova/ s tendencijom da postanem platnena ovisnica  :Smile:

----------


## sbuczkow

> sbuczkow, kod kojih to teta si kupovala? ja sam jučer naručila na FB dvije HM pelenice, ali ne znam koje su tete šivalice..relativno sam nova/ s tendencijom da postanem platnena ovisnica


Saljem ti pp  :Kiss:  A sad mi reci sto je FB (ja sam jos novija   :Grin:   )

----------


## Layla

Hehe, *F*orumska *B*urza..to sam i ja pokupila od svih ovdje (kad sam nakon pomnog proučavanja shvatila da FB ne znači vrstu pelena! :D )

----------


## zmaj

> Layla prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sbuczkow, kod kojih to teta si kupovala? ja sam jučer naručila na FB dvije HM pelenice, ali ne znam koje su tete šivalice..relativno sam nova/ s tendencijom da postanem platnena ovisnica 
> 
> 
> Saljem ti pp  A sad mi reci sto je FB (ja sam jos novija    )


FB= forumska burza...il ak je riječ o peleni Funzi Bunz

----------


## Layla

Zmaj, nije sve u pelenama   :Laughing:

----------


## zmaj

> Zmaj, nije sve u pelenama


  :Embarassed:  a ovisnicima??  :Grin:

----------


## Layla

> Layla prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zmaj, nije sve u pelenama  
> 
> 
>   a ovisnicima??


Neću ništa reć, ko zna šta će od mene sutra bit! :D  :D

----------


## Webmama

A tek kad dobijemo AIO poketice  8) 

Malo imamo guzvu sa pelenama, jer su ocito promocije platnenih zahvaljujuci Rodi bile jaaaako uspjesne, pa da se ne brinete ako malo kasnimo   :Grin:

----------


## snoopygirl

> coccinella prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Čeksu nikada nemojte upoznati sa svojim muževima, niti dozvoliti da pričaju o pelenama.  
> 
> 
>   ne mojte ju upoznati ni sa NJM, mislim.... zna isti da je ona malo opaljena u svezi glede pelena, ali samo neke od vas znaju kolikooooooo  :shock:


 8)  kolko daš za šutnju? 
pristajem na 2 pocket i 1 fitted, ne bijele molim ljepo   :Coffee:  
sve XL veličine, u vrećici bijele boje ostaviti molim ljepo na uglu.......   :Laughing:   nešto me puklo danas.....   :Laughing:

----------


## snoopygirl

> A tek kad dobijemo AIO poketice  8) 
> 
> Malo imamo guzvu sa pelenama, jer su ocito promocije platnenih zahvaljujuci Rodi bile jaaaako uspjesne, pa da se ne brinete ako malo kasnimo


 :D 
fittedice nesmjem više kupovat....za AIO i pocket se uvjek izvučem na račun jaslica   :Grin:  
A te bi trebale biti vaše proizvodnje ili uvoz?

----------


## zmaj

> A tek kad dobijemo AIO poketice  8) 
> 
> Malo imamo guzvu sa pelenama, jer su ocito promocije platnenih zahvaljujuci Rodi bile jaaaako uspjesne, pa da se ne brinete ako malo kasnimo


smib i AIO???? vauuuu!!  :Razz:

----------


## Layla

> Webmama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A tek kad dobijemo AIO poketice  8) 
> 
> Malo imamo guzvu sa pelenama, jer su ocito promocije platnenih zahvaljujuci Rodi bile jaaaako uspjesne, pa da se ne brinete ako malo kasnimo  
> 
> 
> smib i AIO???? vauuuu!!


Gotov je, zmaj se upecala!  :Smile:

----------


## zmaj

> Gotov je, zmaj se upecala!


ajme ajme ajme  :Rolling Eyes:  
trebam poslat MM-a na rad u treću smjenu!!, posebno za pelene  :Laughing:

----------


## lucylu

iskusne pelenasice da vas pitam, sto je s uloscima?
Dali je potrebno narucivati dodatne ili su dovoljni ovi koje dobijete s pelenama?
A kakva je situacija sa tetra? Da li se moze i njih staviti ili je to pak preglomazno?

----------


## snoopygirl

tetra ti je ok. dodatni uložak će ti trebati samo za noć, preko dana ne.

----------


## snoopygirl

uh, sama sebi zvučim blesavo.   :Laughing:  
misla sam reći da dodatni uložak treba samo za noć a tada možeš staviti tetru umjesto njega. pa i nije bitno jel preglomazno.

----------


## Webmama

E, ajde bas da vas pitam pametnice moje   :Grin:  Stavila sam u prodaju obične tetre vulgaris komplet od 10 komada, pa mi se to čini skupoooo ili se to samo meni čini. Možete virnuti pa mi reći kakve su cijene u trgovinama, jer ja nemam pojma   :Embarassed:

----------


## zmaj

> E, ajde bas da vas pitam pametnice moje   Stavila sam u prodaju obične tetre vulgaris komplet od 10 komada, pa mi se to čini skupoooo ili se to samo meni čini. Možete virnuti pa mi reći kakve su cijene u trgovinama, jer ja nemam pojma


mislim da sam ja plaćala u TL-u 10kom 80kn!!

----------


## nikolicc

tetre u DM-u cca 90 kn

----------


## snoopygirl

One u TL su mi od svih najkvalitetnije, cijena između 80-90kuna

----------


## zmaj

> One u TL su mi od svih najkvalitetnije, cijena između 80-90kuna


pojma nemam...nisam nigdje drugdje ni gledala!! evo su po godine u igri....i dobro se drže

----------


## snoopygirl

ja sam ih probala par vrsta, i 'pipala' one u DM-u. TL idalje vodi. iako sam za brisanje imala nekoliko finih mekanih koje mi je jedna bakica donjela na poklon - još dok je ona imala djecu. kad sam ih iskuhala probjelile ko snjeg. te su definitivno najmekše. ko gaza su.

----------


## coccinella

> E, ajde bas da vas pitam pametnice moje   Stavila sam u prodaju obične tetre vulgaris komplet od 10 komada, pa mi se to čini skupoooo ili se to samo meni čini. Možete virnuti pa mi reći kakve su cijene u trgovinama, jer ja nemam pojma


Meni se čini malo skupo.  :/

----------


## Webmama

I meni  :shock: Moram jos jednom provjeriti cijenu kad dodjem u ured, mozda sam se zbilja zabunila, a cinilo mi se da je skupo sve iznad 100 kuna   :Grin:

----------


## coccinella

:Yes:

----------


## Pooh

U Kiki imaju paket od 10kom za 70kn, ali ne znam kakve su.
Inace, ako netko prodaje tetre po ok cijeni, neka se javi, jer ih nama treba malo duplo   :Heart:   :Heart:  .

----------


## martinaP

Od Lole Ribara su one tanje ( i mekše) nekih 60 kn za 10 komada (vidim ih i u DM-u), a deblje su oko 110 kn za 10 komada.

----------


## Webmama

E, tako je, ove moje su Dugoreške   :Rolling Eyes:  odn. Lole Ribara i to ove deblje. Bit će da je zato takva cijena...

----------


## Dia

ja mislim da sam takve lola ribar deblje kupila u dm-u po 90kn/paket 10 kom

----------


## Layla

> A tek kad dobijemo AIO poketice  8) 
> 
> Malo imamo guzvu sa pelenama, jer su ocito promocije platnenih zahvaljujuci Rodi bile jaaaako uspjesne, pa da se ne brinete ako malo kasnimo


Webmama, zna li se možda kad će biti AIO kod vas za kupiti?

----------


## martinaP

> ja mislim da sam takve lola ribar deblje kupila u dm-u po 90kn/paket 10 kom


Jes, ja maloprije vidila.

----------


## Webmama

upravo u ruci imam nove poketice   :Heart:  budem puknula najavu na smib, pa da vidite slikice. Izvana su svakakve   :Grin:  a iznutra je organska konoplja - mekana kao paperje.

----------


## coccinella

:Klap:   :D 
Jedva čekam sličice!

----------


## zmaj

:D

----------


## zmaj

:D

----------


## Webmama

stavila  :D

----------


## zmaj

:Mljac:

----------


## snoopygirl

> 



bome jesu!

a za dečke   :Grin:  ? 
jedva čekam ih isprobat! Jesu domaće proizvodnje? a kroj, sličan je kojim pelenama? Jeeeedva čekam  :D

----------


## snoopygirl

Ups, sad sam vidila da imaju i one šarene   :Embarassed:

----------


## Webmama

of kors da su domaće   :Grin:  ostalo ti sve pise na Smibu, vec sam ih stavila, ali nema kolicine, jer ih jos nema. Imam samo po jedan uzorak, a bit ce i za decke - mada sto fali ovim sarenim?   :Grin:

----------


## snoopygirl

ma misla sam na ljubičaste da nisu baš za dečke ali šarene su krasne!
taman čekam plaću    :Grin:   pa bolje da nema količine

----------


## tomita

Nisam skužila ide li i uložak uz pelenu (nova pocket) ili se kupuje posebno?

----------


## zmaj

mislim da si sami osiguravamo uložak!! ja bum stavljala od Happy H il tetra i sl

----------


## Mayaa

ma jesu li ovo aio  :shock: 

e hvalim te bože, baš zadnja dva dana planiram kupit par komada za ljeto  :D 
jesu li ovo jedina dva dezena ili ima još i može li se odmah naručit bez obzira šta još nije 11   :Smile:

----------


## zmaj

pocket draga...al, čini mi se da je bilo govora i o aio
za sad 2uzorka!! možeš rezervirat!!

----------


## Dolisa

Mayo, ovo ti je pocket pelena, ima samo dva sloja, PUL i konoplju. Izmedju, tj. u dzep stavljas insert, tj. tetru, tj. stagodsenade za upijanje.   :Grin:  
FB je ovakav dir.

----------


## Mayaa

ali evo copy paste sa smiba;
_
Ukratko radi se o pelenama koje izvana imaju nepropusni sloj (prevučen poliuretanom poput zaštitnih gaćica),_

onda, je ili nije?  :/

----------


## snoopygirl

Mayo, pocket pelena ima izvana nepropusni sloj, pocket ili flis, a iznutra je fini mikro flis ili ta konoplja. ta dva sloja su spojena na krajevima svom dužinom, iznutra je šuplje a odzada imaju otvor. imeđu ta dva sloja stavljaš uloške, inserte, tetre i sl. prednost pocketica je ta što zbog unutarnjeg flisa vlaga tešto izlazi vani neko kod aio, guza je suhlja, a brzo se suše nakon što rastaviš pocketicu i insert.    :Love:  


ja sam misla da su pocketice pelene s đepom od ispred da se nešto može stavit   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed:

----------


## snoopygirl

[quote="snoopygirl"] pocket ili flis 
quote]

Pull ili flis   :Embarassed:

----------


## Mayaa

i baš si mi morala pokvarit veselje   :Razz:

----------


## snoopygirl

si probala pocketice? meni su definitivno najdraže, i to baš FB.
Bolje od ikoih aio. malo se čini komplicirano ali probaj, super su  :D 

gaćice ti netrebaju, a brzo se suše

----------


## Dolisa

> ja sam misla da su pocketice pelene s đepom od ispred da se nešto može stavit


  :Laughing:  

Definitivno potpisujem ovo  za FB 
FB rulz!

----------


## vimmerby

slažem se apsolutno za FB!

odlične su!

----------


## Webmama

a na moru mogu posluziti bez uloska i kao kupace gace   :Grin:

----------


## dina

Joooooj jedva cekam probati ovu sarenu!!!!!!!!!! Nemrem cekat do 11-tog! trebala si je tek za tjedan dana pokazati  :Laughing:

----------


## enela

> slažem se apsolutno za FB!
> 
> odlične su!


Joj, a ja sam u sto muka. Slatkica više ne može mirna biti dulje od minute priprematanju i da ubrzam postupak, češće stavljam pocketice. Skoro svaka (FB, SB OV) mi procuri već nakon 2 sata (a prije pelene još piški na tutu)! Naravno da uz njihov insert stavljam još i tetru   :Crying or Very sad:  . Do nedavno su mi barem fb bile pouzdane. 

Pomagajteeeeee!

----------


## dina

Mom malom popisancu su FB jaaaako curile i bio bi  mokar vec za sat vremena do vrata! Od kada su mi cure otkrile tajnu carobne krpe iz DM-a  :Grin:  koju omotam oko uloska i stavim u poketicu savrsene su!!!

----------


## Mayaa

mislim da mi trebaju instrukcije o platnenima   :Grin:  
*dolisa*, bilježim se sa štovanjem za kavu ujutro   :Kiss:

----------


## mimoza

Webmama,mi bi danas došli po zaštitne  al tamo piše -3!?!
Ja sam ona smotana koja je pol sata kružila po kvartu dok te nisam našla.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## coccinella

Wow, krasne su!  :Mljac:   :Klap:

----------


## blis

> a na moru mogu posluziti bez uloska i kao kupace gace


Kako dobro! Baš sam ovih dana u razmišljanju što ću joj stavljati na guzu kada budemo na bazenu.  :D

----------


## Dia

mene zanima kako ce funkcionirati ovo sa one size i pocket  :/ 
jel uopce postoje koje, netko je neki dan negdje pisao o tome

----------


## Dolisa

Dia, Mommy's touch je OS pocket pelena. Anjica ima MT, ali mislim da je AIO, a ne pocket, nisam sigurna.  :/

----------


## Dia

ima i babylove aio OS

----------


## nikolicc

> mene zanima kako ce funkcionirati ovo sa one size i pocket  :/ 
> jel uopce postoje koje, netko je neki dan negdje pisao o tome


Mi imamo MT one size pocket i funkcioniraju isto kao i bilo koje pocket pelene.G: ima 6,5 kg, kopčamo na najmanje drukere, malkice je dublja, ali ne smeta u funkcionalnosti.Malkice je šira među nogama, ali je možeš napuniti sa bilo čim( tetra, uložak) i drži kao i bilo koja pocketica, a isplativija jer je jedna veličina.Koristim je jednako kao i bilo koju pocketicu.

----------


## Layla

Joj, kako su lijepe ove smibice nove......

----------


## Lutonjica

> mene zanima kako ce funkcionirati ovo sa one size i pocket  :/ 
> jel uopce postoje koje, netko je neki dan negdje pisao o tome


ja imam bum genius pocket OS i najnormalnije funkcionira. to mi je, zajedno s FB, najbolja pocketica koju imam

----------


## Lutonjica

ovih dana slikam naše pelene na margiti, pa vam javim kad stavim sliku bum geniusa na njoj   :Wink:

----------


## Zabica

I mi spadamo u grupicu kojoj fb puste vec nakon sat vremena ako su samo sa orginalnim uloskom...znaci magicna krpica rulz?odoh danas odmah po 10 komada  :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

evo slika moje OS pocketice:
http://public.fotki.com/Lutonjica/margeipelene/

----------


## snoopygirl

Ajme Lutonjica, koje slatko dijete   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## martinaP

Ajme ljepotice   :Zaljubljen:  .

Mene je to jako zbunjivalo, jer se ta BG prodaje pod nazivom AIO, a kad tamo - pocketica. Onda sam povezala da pocket može biti i AIO, ali da neke pocketice trebaju valjda još i cover  :? 

Pa sam ja svom malom mozgu to predočila kao da postoje AIO (tipa Kushies ili ME) i AIO-pocket - uf, cijela mudrost.

Jedva čekam ove Smibice  :D , jer mi se ne sviđa sintetika uz guzu (po noći moramo, ali po danu izbjegavam). Samo moram smisliti strategiju kako da to objasnim MM-u (još pelena). Kad kupim tu i tamo koju fitted, onda i ne primjeti, ali ako se pojavi nova vrsta pelena, sigurno će skužiti   :Razz:  .

----------


## coccinella

Fotografija broj 5 me skroz raznježila. Ajme, koji osmijeh!   :Heart:

----------


## mamuška

*Lut*, imamo istu prugastu deku, iste pelene- većinu, a ti imaš prekrasnu curicu!!!  :Heart:   i još je oblačiš da joj paše pelena i obleka!  8)

----------


## enela

> evo slika moje OS pocketice:
> http://public.fotki.com/Lutonjica/margeipelene/


Marge   :Zaljubljen:  

Webmama, mrak su pocketice!

Dina, moram još probati s tom krpicom. Pa kaj je bolja od tetre?

----------


## Dolisa

Margita je prekrasna  :Zaljubljen:  
A *Lutonjice*, sad su me zasvrbili prstici kad si tako nahvalila BG OS pocketicu...  :Wink:

----------


## YoungMummy

sad upadam ko padobranac: koliko vam je trebalo da vam stignu MiB pelene? Na stranici od Smiba pise isporuka za 2-5 dana, ja narucila prije tjedan dana i jos   :Cekam:  
kakva su vasa iskustva? ima ko uopce njihov tel (jer ne pise na stranici)?
nisam valjda nesto shebala (tipicno za mene  :Grin:  ) :/

----------


## Hady

YM dolje pri dnu njihove stranice ti piše adresa i broj telefona za SMIB. Al evo ti - 01/3865682.

Ja isto čekam, ali ja sam naručila u ponedjeljak pa mislim da je to sve u roku.

----------


## mimoza

*YM*Ako si blizu(a vidim da jesi),možeš osobno otići po njih.Oni su ti u Prečkom.Nazovi pa će ti objasniti kako se dođe do tamo.

----------


## Nice

Ma ja sam naručila još negdje 26.05  :shock:  i JOŠ UVIJEK NIŠTA !!!!
Odlučila sam  da više ne naručujem jer im iz Prečkog do Centra treba duže nego kad dolaze iz Amerike  :Mad:  
Svaki puta ista priča...  :Sad:

----------


## YoungMummy

thanks Hady, ne znam kako mi je promakao taj broj. a nista, danas je praznik pa ih sutra zvrcnem da vidim di su te pelene zaglavile...nisam ni znala da je to u Preckom, MD se svaki dan onuda vraca s posla (smajlickojiselupapoglavi)

----------


## zmaj

ja sam uvik osobno išla po njih...smib pelene..kad već imaju prostor!!

----------


## Layla

Sad kad počne navala na njihove pocketice..i ja ću si otić bar po jednu!  :Smile:

----------


## Ana :-)

Ja sam  naručila pelene i zaštitne gaće 24.05 i još mi nisu došle  :/

----------


## Dolisa

O, pa vidim da vas ima vise...ja sam narucila negdje sredinom 5. mjeseca i jos uvijek   :Cekam:

----------


## Layla

Smib ima nove Neve i jeftinije su od ovih prijašnjih? Kakve su Neve u veličinama? Jel ih ima netko?

----------


## Nice

ma baš krasno  :Mad:  
mogli su tako i napisati a ne da jakao kreten čekam doma...  :Evil or Very Mad:  
moram priznati da se jakoo dvoumin uzeti ih uopće ili ne :/ ....

----------


## vimmerby

hm, meni je paket iz smiba stigao za tri dana! 
još nije bilo svega kaj sam naručila (znala sam to i prilikom naručivanja) 
pa sam na kraju dobila dvaput pošiljku (bez ikakve poštarine) 
- prvo su mi stigle pelene, rekla "šefica" - da ne čekam!

tak da nemam pojma gdi je vama zapelo  :?

----------


## Webmama

Cure, koje cekate, dajte mi se javite i nemojte mi zamjerati. Sve se šalje poštom, a ako mi ne javite da vam pošiljka nije stigla niti ja ne znam, jer pošta ne javlja sama ako je zagubila paketić  :Wink: 

Prošli tjedan smo bili u raskoraku sa gumicama za zaštitne   :Rolling Eyes:  ne znam kako mi se to dogodilo, pa nismo imali veličinu 1, pa sam malo čekala jer su mi javljali da će "svaki tren" stići i nisam nikom javljala za zakašnjenje. Svakako mi se javite na pp ili telefon, čak i danas možete nazvati jer me preusmjerava na mob i uvijek se javljam na telefon i rado ću odgovoriti na sva pitanja i ugodna i manje ugodna, ali najmanje bih željela da imam nezadovoljnih kupaca   :Saint:  pa ćemo vidjeti da li je do nas ili do pošte.

----------


## Hady

ja se još ne zabrinjavam, mi imamo nekog ludog poštara, no ako ne dobijem u pon ili utorak prvo njih zovem pa pnda tebe webmama   :Wink:

----------


## Webmama

skocit cu i sad do ureda, pa cu samo azurirati posiljke koje sam jucer poslala. Otislo je jedno 10tak paketa...

----------


## Nice

Evo ja javljam da nisam dobila *2 paketa* koja čekam a slala sam i  mail i nisam dobila odgovor  :Cekam:  
(1. je br.778 a,  2. br.793)

----------


## Webmama

Budem provjerila čim stignem u ured. Vidim da su gaćice u pitanju. Javim se i provjerit ću za mail   :Coffee:  stvarno odgovaram na svaki.

----------


## Nice

ok  :Smile:  
poslala sam još jedan mail (za svaki slučaj)

----------


## Webmama

Evo odgovorila sam   :Embarassed:

----------


## Layla

Webmama, kako si ti vrijedna i na neradni dan!  :Smile:

----------


## Webmama

Djeca su mi kod tate, a tako mi je grozno kad imam zaostatke   :Grin:

----------


## Mayaa

evo ja uplatila dvoje pocketice, nadam se da će brzo   :Kiss: 
nije da mi baš gori ali radoznalost će me pojest   :Grin:

----------


## suzyem

Javi kakve su, pa ću i ja za tobom!   :Grin:

----------


## Webmama

E jeste nestrpljive, a ja nisam stavila koliko cu komada imati a vi vec uplacujete  :shock:   :Grin:

----------


## Mayaa

> E jeste nestrpljive, a ja nisam stavila koliko cu komada imati a vi vec uplacujete  :shock:


pa dva će valjda bit   :Smile:

----------


## Webmama

Ma bit ce i 5 kolko vec fali   :Kiss:

----------

